# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  scaler des vertices en fonction d'une position locale de rfrence

## Djakisback

Salut,
je veux scaler des vertices en fonction d'une position locale de rfrence mais je bloque sur la formule qui doit pas tre si complique. ex, j'ai un rectangle de 20 x 20 avec 4 vertices {{-10, -10}, {10, -10}, {10, 10}, {-10, 10}} et une position locale {-10,-10}. La position locale est donc superpose au premier vertex (en bas  gauche).
Dans ce cas extrme je voudrais tirer l'objet par la droite et par le haut.
Comment faire pour calculer la rpartition/facteur du scaling sur chaque vertices ?
Merci d'avance.

Mais je suis en train de me dire que je gre mal le truc car quand je modifie la position locale je ne touche pas aux vertices. Je me demande s'il ne vaudrait pas mieux que je recalcule toutes les coordonnes  chaque fois que je modifie la position locale.

----------


## DzzDDzzD

je suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris mais bon au cas ou :

il faut translater les vertices par zero mois la position de reference du scale (+10,+10)
appliquer le zoom
et translater dasn l'autre sens (-10,-10)

non ?

----------


## Djakisback

Merci effectivement c'est bien a ^^
Mais c'est ce qui me semblait, si aprs je repasse la position locale  {0,0} je me retrouve avec une position locale non centr par rapport au rectangle, il faut que je rflchisse si c'est ce comportement que je veux ou non.
Bye

----------

